# Masterbuilt 7n1 smoker



## flyaway320 (Dec 29, 2005)

Does anyone have any of these?  I think it is also sold by Cabela's under there name.  I am looking at one to replace a charcoal brinkman that I can't get to work.  I figured gas would be easier to control temperature.  
Also does anyone have any hints for trying to smoke during the winter?  
Any help would be apperciated.  I am stuck in Nebraska and wanting to be able to smoke year round.


----------



## smokin_all_night (Dec 29, 2005)

I am not familiar with that model. Is there a picture available that you could post? Surely we can discern the manufacturer from a picture. I recommend the Wide body Great outdoors propane smoker but there are a lot of cheap models of the Great outdoors model out there so be careful. Other posts in this forum discuss the pitfalls.

Good Luck,
Aubrey Page
------------
OTBS #007


----------



## flyaway320 (Dec 30, 2005)

Masterbuilt is the company that makes these.  

http://www.masterbuilt.com/store/m7p.html


----------



## smokin_all_night (Dec 30, 2005)

I clicked on the link and now I can see what it looks like. This thing looks like a varation on the ECB with a propane burner added. I think for a little more money you could do better. A chest style wide body would provide more versatility and capacity. 

Just my $.02.

Regards,
Aubrey Page
------------
OTBS #007


----------



## mikeold (Dec 30, 2005)

I agree with Aubrey, I use and can also recommend the GOSM. It's a very good performer. Be careful, there are cheap and I do mean cheap models of the GOSM out there. Gander Mountain and Bass Pro do sell the quality models. Wally World sells the Junk. I also recommend getting the wide body, you'll need it.

Mike


----------



## Dutch (Dec 31, 2005)

For the same money that you would be spending on the 7 in 1 you could be getting a GOSM Widebody. With the GOSM you will also be getting more room whereas with the 7 in 1 you will have the same amount of usable space that you had with the Brinkman.


----------



## cheech (Jan 18, 2006)

Not sure if Michigan gets as cold as Nebraska for some tips for smoking year round would be
1. Wear warm clothes
2. Drink lots of beer
3. Insulate your smoker

In the past I have used large cardboard boxes and surrounded the smoker in order to keep the temperature flucuations due to wind blowning down to a minimum


----------



## ggnutsc (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a Brinkmann and a GOSM and both work well in the weather we have had lately. As for NE weather....I live in Beatrice and  I smoked some stuff in the GOSM just before Christmas when it was cold enough to freeze the water pan after I let the fire go out. 

I am curious however.... What are your problems with the Brinkmann? (ECB) If it's the same problem I had as far as keeping it going I have some tips that might interest you, unless you are dead set on giving up on it.

I have a gourmet style that has the separate pan in a pan design to hold the charcoal at bottom of the smoker so that you can lift the entire upper postion of the smoker off and add charcoal. It has luvered vents in the inner pan radially around the center and the outer/lower pan has a ~1" hole in the center of it. The best thing I ever did with my was to bend open the vent luvers in the bottom of the charcoal pan so it wouldn't plug with the nasty ash residue from the charcoal... It sure helped it get some draft to keep the charcoal alive.

I also quit using briquets and went to lump charcoal to eliminate the residue.

Then if you have some tools and stuff available to do this; Knock out the hole in the bottom to a larger size ( I punched mine out using an electricians knockout punch and opened it to about 2 1/2 ") and then install a sliding damper that you can operate to control the draft by covering more or less of the hole. 

It worked real well and I still use it when we go camping but I still am happy with the convenience of the GOSM propane. Whichever one I'm using, I always try to keep them out of the wind when I'm smoking.

Greg


----------



## robert (Jan 18, 2006)

I got the brinkman here in the mountians,, snow all around dont stop me from turnning out good smoking year round. I do wait for nicer days to fire it up, wind is my down fire and we are talking 40% in the day time.


----------



## i43354 (Nov 26, 2007)

I recently purchases a 7 in 1 (propane) from Cabelas and used it twice within the last two weeks.  I am happy with it so far.  the temp is relatively easy to control. Maybe there are better smokers than the 7 in 1, but for now it i am pleased with it.


----------



## tall fat crippled one (Dec 9, 2007)

Here are som pics of my Masterbuilt.  I love it!!!







This is the stainless steel version and it works great in the winter!


----------



## chubbs (Dec 14, 2007)

Tall Fat Crippled one..  Can  you tell me anymore about the 7 in 1?  I just saw one for sale for $125 and it was the Stainless Steel version too. Do you need to insulate it  for winter use?

Is $125 worth it or should I not bother with it? Anyone?



Chubbs


----------



## teacup13 (Dec 14, 2007)

i have one but is not the stainless steel version. i like it alot because i can use propane if it gets cold out, deep fry with it or like most times i use charcoal

not alot of room but is overall a great smoker, rib racks would be good to use on this, 

the only mod i recommend is changing the temp guage on it


----------



## tall fat crippled one (Dec 27, 2007)

Chubbs,

Sorry for not getting back to you sooner, (darn business trips  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ).  I have the stainless 7 in 1 and I love it!!  I do have a insulation wrap for it, but I have never had to use it in my garage.  I smoke in my garage where there is no wind.  When I tried to smoke outside, (using the wrap and in the rain/snow), I could not get it to temp, (30 plus mph winds!!!), so I never tried again.  As for the $125.00, I paid a little over $220.00 for mine from Cabela's.  It has a 4.5 out of 5.0 rating from people who have and used it.  I personally would pay $125.00 for a newer used one, (stainless).  I have not had any issues with mine so far.  I have no complaints!  I hope this helps you, let me know.


----------



## teacup13 (Dec 27, 2007)

i love mine as well, i mainly use it with charcoal now but for an all around smoker i enjoy using it.. i have the older version(see signature) but would still recommend it for anyone who is starting out. 

my future mod on this is to add a expansion piece so i have another 2 racks for cooking


----------



## abelman (Dec 27, 2007)

I have the Cabelas/Masterbuilt 7 in 1 stainless and love it. It's what I started smoking on. I use charcoal mainly but the propane comes in handy during Colorado winters when I need to bump the temp a bit. Since I use charcoal, I do everything outside.

I also use an insulating blanket with it in the winter. I got that at Cabelas as well.

Lastly, since you're smoking in cold temps, use sand in the water pan instead of water. Put a little moisture in the sand perhaps and then cover the top of it with foil. That way, you can re use it again. Just go to Home Depot or such and get some "play ground" sand for about $5.

I did a Turky in 22 degree weather in this at 350 degrees for 5 and a half hours. Charcoal did almost all of the work with a little propane help near the end with those outside temps. I used sand and the blanket.


----------



## trekkie (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi teacup13, or anyone who has this same smoker and can help, I recently ordered a Masterbuilt 7 in 1 online and am anxiously awaiting delivery. I didn't order the stainless steel model, just the black propane model. How have you found yours? How is the size for grilling? Does it work as well with charcoal as with propane? Also, are you able to cold smoke with it? My father-in-law thinks it would be difficult to keep the temperature low enough for cold smoking. He says you would need to keep it no higher than 80 degrees which is challenging in summer. What do you guys think? How is this unit as an overall griller and smoker? Any replies/feedback would be much appreciated. I just joined a little over a week ago.


----------

